# Giraffe sander vibrating while sanding



## Jmcclelland (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi guys 
My giraffe sander has been vibrating while on the wall or ceiling. Starting to become a problem, any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its the fibreglass disc under the foam backer pad, they can buckle, Get a new one like i did to find out new ones are buckled as well, but not as bad, Or your bearings shot and you need another. Or get new bearing, and foam pad and fibreglass disc for the same cost as a cheap sander that doesnt have those parts but a one peice plastic backed foam dics that not buckled and live happly sanding ever after.


----------

